
Self-Driving and Electric Vehicles Will Kill These Businesses - jeremyrwelch
http://blog.jeremyrwelch.com/self-driving-electric-vehicles-will-kill-these-businesses
======
salem
It would probably make taxi medallions worth even less money.

Package delivery subcontractors and couriers might also be out of business if
a package delivery can be made on demand - when you are there to meet the car
and open the trunk.

If car ownership plummets, and is replaced by on-demand services, businesses
making/installing after-market accessories for cars would suffer e.g. stereos,
parking sensors, etc.

AAA and other road-side services.

Towing companies would lose much of their business moving illegally parked
cars.

------
jason77700
Add local auto repair shops to your list. Why drive local if your car can
drive itself to the manufacturer?

~~~
jeremyrwelch
Added it to the post.

~~~
jason77700
Glad to contribute!

